# Help with EO blend



## tractorgrl (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello! New here and trying to get a feel for the forum. I'm pretty new to CP soapmaking and have a couple EO questions. 

I made a batch of cinnamon-sweet orange soap (30 oz total oils) and used 0.5 oz cinnamon leaf EO and 1.5 oz sweet orange EO. The result was incredible, but in my reading I'm learning I probably didn't need to use that much? When one oil is strong and another is weaker how do you determine the ratio? I know a lot is trial and error, but are there any general rules?

Another that I did that came out incredible was patchouli a lavender (30 oz total oil, 1 oz patchouli, 1 oz lavender) 

I'm thinking of trying patchouli a bergamot next. Total oils in recipe will be 32 oz. I'm thinking of trying to cut down the EO to 1 oz bergamot and 0.5 oz patchouli.

Love the results I've been getting, but afraid I'm overusing expensive oils. Help!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome, TractorGrl! :wave:

Thank goodness you thought to ask. The answer is yes- you are over-using the EO's. The general consensus is to never go over .5 oz EO per pound (i.e. 3%) of the oil/fat amount in your soap formula, and probably a little less with sensitizing EOs such as cinnamon, clove, peppermint, etc.... Here is a thread started by our Lindy in regards to the safe use of EOs: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23653


IrishLass


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jun 7, 2016)

Some essential oils have higher or lower safe usage rates than others (Cinnamon is one that can be irritating to skin, even in small quantities. A little goes a long way, but it smells delicious!). Checking the IFRA sheets is a great start, and here are a couple of blog posts that address EO usage rates that I found helpful.

Kenna from Modern Soapmaking: http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/essential-oil-usage-rates-ifra-guidelines/

Soap Queen/Bramble Berry: https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...nd-tricks/how-to-blend-essential-oils-safely/


----------



## tractorgrl (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you both! I'm planning in getting another batch going this evening, I'll be sure to read through these links today.


----------

